# 7 day left untill the new year.



## FlyingBird

'*7 day left untill the new year*' cümlesini nasıl çevirirdiniz?

'Yılbaşına *üzere* 7 gün kaldı' olur mu?

Üzere ne zaman kullanılır?

Şimdiden teşekkürler.


----------



## WildWest

First things first. Hello, FlyingBird.

Considering the difficulty of a word-for-word translation, I'd say "_Yılbaşına/Yeni yıla (girmemize/girmeye/girilmesine) 7 gün var/kaldı_". Despite all, you should wait for another native speaker for various and more helpful interpretations.


----------



## FlyingBird

WildWest said:


> First things first. Hello, FlyingBird.
> 
> Considering the difficulty of a word-for-word translation, I'd say "_Yılbaşına/Yeni yıla (girmemize/girmeye/girilmesine) 7 gün var/kaldı_". Despite all, you should wait for another native speaker for various and more helpful interpretations.


Evet, söylediğinizi çok iyi anlıyorum 

Şöyle de olabilir:

Yılbaşına (kadar) 7 gün kaldı/var
Yeni yıla (kadar) 7 gün kaldı/var


Fakat, benim niyetim bu değildi. Üzere kelimesi ne demek olduğunu bilmemekte olduğum için sordum.

'Yılbaşına *üzere* 7 gün kaldı' cümlesi olur mu?

üzere kelimesini ne zaman kullanıyorsunuz? sözlüğe baktım ama pek anlamadım, onunla daha birkaç örnek verir misiniz? 




Btw, if you see any mistake in my text please correct them


----------



## WildWest

FlyingBird said:


> Evet, söylediğinizi çok iyi anlıyorum
> 
> Şöyle de olabilir:
> 
> Yılbaşına kadar 7 gün kaldı/var
> Yeni yıla kadar 7 gün kaldı/var
> 
> 
> Fakat, benim niyetim bu değildi. Üzere kelimesi ne demek olduğunu bilmemekte olduğum için sordum.
> 
> 'Yılbaşına *üzere* 7 gün kaldı' cümlesi olur mu?
> 
> üzere kelimesini ne zaman kullanıyorsunuz? sözlüğe baktım ama pek anlamadım, daha birkaç örnek verir misiniz?



Evet, bu iki örnek de gayet kullanılabilir. Yalnız, eklemem gerekirse, eğer fiil olarak "kaldı" kullanacaksanız, "kadar" kelimesi de anlamı düşürür. "Yılbaşına/Yeni yıla 7 gün kaldı" demek gerekiyor.

Verdiğiniz örneği göz önünde bulundurursak, "_üzere_" kelimesi tamamen gereksiz ve anlamı düşürüyor. Bu kelimeyi ne zaman kullandığımıza gelirsek, çok farklı yerlerde kullanılabilir. Şahsen, pek çok kişi gibi, insan kendi dilini konuşur fakat doğuştan itibaren duyduklarını yorumlayıp tekrar ederek. Yani, aslında biz bile bazen bir kelimeyi çok iyi açıklayamayabiliriz. Bu her dil için geçerli. İngilizce olsun, Türkçe olsun, Fransızca olsun..
Sizin için TDK'nın internet sitesinde "üzere" kelimesini arattım. 4 tane sonuç çıktı. Şöyle ki;

1.zarf - *Amacıyla* 
"Müzakere bitince üç dört gün sonra gene evde buluşmak *üzere* ayrıldılar"
Bu cümlede, "üzere" kelimesi, sözlüğün de söylediği üzere "amacıyla" anlamında kullanılmış. Şayet farkettiyseniz, size açıklarken ben de aynı kelimeyi kullandım, lâkin benim kullandığım "üzere" hâliyle farklı  En azından "amacıyla" anlamından farklı diyelim.
Buna kendim bir örnek verirsem, en güzel örnek bu olur sanırım: "Görüşmek üzere!"
2. *Şartıyla*
"Akşama geri vermek *üzere* bu kitabı alabilirsiniz".
Burada da, sözlükte belirtildiği gibi "şartıyla" anlamında kullanılmış.
3. *Neredeyse
*"Bu yangın kalbimizde başlıyorsa yani ümitsiz bir aşka düşmek *üzere* olduğumuzu hissedersek ne yapalım?"
Bu cümlede ise "neredeyse" anlamında kullanılmış. Bunu biraz genişletmek istiyorum. Özellikle İngilizce örnek vererek. "üzere" kelimesinin bu cümledeki anlamını, İngilizce'deki "be about to" tam olarak karşılar. Örnek vereyim:
I'm about to throw up.
Kusmak *üzere*yim.
4.edat - *Gibi*
"Daha önce belirtildiği *üzere*"
Burada da "gibi" anlamında kullanılmış. 4. maddede, size 1. maddeyi açıklarken kullandığım şekilde kullanılmış, yani "gibi" anlamında. Buna da herhâlde, İngilizce'deki "as" diyebiliriz.

Umarım biraz yardımcı olabilmişimdir. Türkçe'niz dikkatimi çekti bu arada. O kadar haber okurum, haberlerin altına yapılan yorumları okurum; itiraf etmem gerekirse, çoğu Türk'ten iyi Türkçe'niz olduğunu rahatlıkla söyleyebilirim.


----------



## FlyingBird

Tamam şimdi daha açık, yalnız bundan sonra ingilizce'de yazıyorsanız daha iyi olur. Çok teşekkürler


----------



## Rallino

FlyingBird, sorunuzu Türkçe sorduğunuz için insanlar nezaketen Türkçe cevap veriyor. Gelecekte, hangi dilde yanıt almak istiyorsanız, sorunuzu o dilde sorun.


----------



## WildWest

FlyingBird said:


> Tamam şimdi daha açık, yalnız bundan sonra ingilizce'de yazıyorsanız daha iyi olur. Çok teşekkürler



Well, normally, I prefer talking in English. Now that you say it'd be even better to get English replies from me, I'd say "deal!" 

You're welcome by the way.


----------



## FlyingBird

Rallino said:


> FlyingBird, sorunuzu Türkçe sorduğunuz için insanlar nezaketen Türkçe cevap veriyor. Gelecekte, hangi dilde yanıt almak istiyorsanız, sorunuzu o dilde sorun.


Tamam, bundan sonra böyle yapacağım


----------

